# My three year old has IBS



## JOYJOY (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is my problem my little girl has had this since she was about a month old. She was born premature and they said her digestive system needed time to adjust. Well it just never went away and she got worse and worse. She had a partail blockage by four months old. They said she was allergic to milk. We tried lacto free fourmula and hypoallerginic. Nothing worked. She was on Goat Milk and Soy Milk until two. Nothing worked. She is now on a reg diet with high fiber. She just now is getting potty trained. I hear it from strangers all the time. This is so frustrating. I want to help her but don't know how. I give her high fiber diet and lots of veggies and fruit. I don't think the doctors take this seriously enough. They just prescribe more laxatives and send us home. Has anyone else been their? I think hers is hereditary because about 7 women in our family have the same problem. But what do you do for a small child.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

This might be good to post to put in the main IBS section, as I think mostly those who post in the teen/children section ARE teens and children, if that makes sense. Therefore, the might not know. Sorry about your kid...it seems the doctors should be doing more. It seems different things work for different people. Perhaps keeping a journal of what she eats and how she reacts would help?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you seeing the child's regular doctor or a GI doctor that specializes in children. You may need to see the GI doctor if you haven't.Mike NoLomotil has dealt with this (I know there was adding prune juice to keep the stools softer and stuff).He is not around as much as he used to be, so I'll PM him and see if I can get him to respond. I remember he had worked out what his daughter needed and how to get it in her, and that might be someone helpful for you to talk to.K.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Sometimes the high fibre can make things worse if there is inflamation. If there is a partial blockage it means there is a narrowing of the bowel in at least one area, & that area is likely to become inflamed thru pressure caused by the natural peristalsis ( rythmic bowel movement to move waste matter along) Try your little girl on cold pressed Flaxseed oil. Mix equal parts oil & plain yoghurt. One teaspoon of each every morning should be enough.Mangosteen juice is a very potent natural anti-inflammatory, anti bacterial & antioxidant too. Whats more she will love the taste.


----------



## JOYJOY (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

At her age..you dont know yet whats gonna happen with her. she's still pretty young and could to have something alil different then just plain IBS at this point. and also the foods she eats, like fruits could make her tummy upset. she sounds alot like my case im not allerigic to milk..but its one of the wrose things that flare me up.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi JoyJoy, my son has always had a constipation problem. He is 5 now and things are sorting themeselves out. But, what worked for him was prunes and juice. I fed him the babyfood "prunes" until he was 4. One a day seemed to do the trick for him. I also gave him a lot of apple juice to drink. More than what I would have normally given him. I would give him 2 cups of milk a day and everything else juice. If you do this, be sure and give your child a vitamin too. If I gave him that much juice and one jar of prunes a day, it kept him regular with no problems. Be sure and brush teeth more than usual to avoid cavities. Good luck!


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I have two children, both born premature. My daughter was lucky to be in good health, she turns 9 at the end of the month. My son, on the otherhand is 7, and has had medical problems most of his little life so far. He was diagnosed with asthma at 6 months old, which he has been lucky to outgrow. His brain has been developing slower than most children. He was diagnosed with a bowel disorder at 2 years old, and severe ADHD within the last year. The stress of constantly taking care of his needs strained my marriage of 8 years and my daughters growth in school and home. I can sympathize with how much work, love and effort you are giving to your little one. My son endured ct scans, oral surgeries and hospitalizations all before he reached 2. Then, I have spent the last several years trying to get his bowel condition under control. The first 3 years involved daily enemas and suppositories. Then, I switched Pediactric doctors and realized there could be a relation to his diet. I have tried to eliminate or at least reduce his sugar intake. I've tried to push all the foods IBS sufferers try to increase: potatoes, rice, pasta, soy, sourdough and french bread, corn, green beans, spinach, etc. My heart goes out to you. Keep your chin up and remember that you need a break every once in a while too!


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I can kinda understand where you're coming from - I'm a young teenager and had mild bowel problems up until a few years ago, when I was formally diagnosed with IBS, but my younger brother was also born premature and his digestive system wasn't completely formed. When I was a little kid, I had problems with constipation, so my parents got prunes into me any way possible. My brother threw up many times a day for at least the first year of his life, and we basically just got used to it after nothing really worked. He ate NO lactose until he was about 5 years old. He stopped having really severe problems around the time he grew out of babyhood, and could ate almost completely normally after preschool. This is just to let you know that there may be a light at the end of the tunnel.Actually, from the time he was about 6 until around 10, he ate pretty normally. Since then he has gotten progressively more lactose intolerant, but not had major problems.One other thing you may want to look at - sugars other than lactose can really cause a problem. I found out that I was also intolerant of sorbitol (often an additive in apple products, and some other things) only after taking it out of my diet, and that helped significantly.


----------



## writefx (Jan 25, 2005)

Have you tried massaging abdomen clockwise - that often works, also oil in the diet.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

what about miralax?


----------

